# Confirmed: Russian Flagship Missile Cruiser ' Moskva' Sunk



## skews13

The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.

Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.









						Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
					

The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...




					www.rawstory.com
				












						Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
					

The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.



					www.bbc.com
				




Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## 1srelluc

Just their new water camo.


----------



## JGalt

1srelluc said:


> Just their new water camo.



It's part of their submarine fleet now.


----------



## JimH52

Russia’s Moskva cruiser sinks following Ukrainian claim of missile strike
					

Russia initially denied reports that warship sank, then later claimed it went down in stormy seas while being towed to port




					www.theguardian.com
				




Oh my gosh!  This has got to be embarrassing for Putin.  The Ukranians are kicking his butt.


----------



## Litwin

JimH52 said:


> Russia’s Moskva cruiser sinks following Ukrainian claim of missile strike
> 
> 
> Russia initially denied reports that warship sank, then later claimed it went down in stormy seas while being towed to port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  This has got to be embarrassing for Putin.  The Ukranians are kicking his butt.











						So how did the Russian Flagship explode?
					

Their version of the British Neptune ?



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Litwin

JimH52 said:


> Russia’s Moskva cruiser sinks following Ukrainian claim of missile strike
> 
> 
> Russia initially denied reports that warship sank, then later claimed it went down in stormy seas while being towed to port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  This has got to be embarrassing for Putin.  The Ukranians are kicking his butt.


Largest Black sea flagship warship Moskva explodes on Ukraine coast.
- RT propagandacondoms blame an UK rocket !
--UK, It wasn't an explosion, it was a rapid unplanned *disassembly*


----------



## 1srelluc

JGalt said:


> It's part of their submarine fleet now.
> 
> View attachment 630676


Maybe they will get to see Montana....One ping, one ping only.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## bodecea

JimH52 said:


> Russia’s Moskva cruiser sinks following Ukrainian claim of missile strike
> 
> 
> Russia initially denied reports that warship sank, then later claimed it went down in stormy seas while being towed to port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  This has got to be embarrassing for Putin.  The Ukranians are kicking his butt.


His invasion of Ukraine has shown that the Russian military is a paper tiger.....I'm sure China is watching.


----------



## bodecea

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


Oops!


----------



## BackAgain

I think our Putin bots (like CrapstainRusski) are busy working on new propaganda:

The Moskva has merely been redeployed.


----------



## JimH52

Litwin said:


> Largest Black sea flagship warship Moskva explodes on Ukraine coast.
> - RT propagandacondom blame an UK rocket !
> --UK, It wasn't an explosion, it was a rapid unplanned *disassembly*





bodecea said:


> His invasion of Ukraine has shown that the Russian military is a paper tiger.....I'm sure China is watching.


But they are really effective against women and children....as long as they are not armed.


----------



## Litwin

JimH52 said:


> But they are really effective against women and children....as long as they are not armed.


----------



## Failzero

And then there were two


----------



## Litwin

JGalt said:


> It's part of their submarine fleet now.
> 
> View attachment 630676


----------



## Litwin

BackAgain said:


> I think our Putin bots (like CrapstainRusski) are busy working on new propaganda:
> 
> The Moskva has merely been redeployed.


----------



## para bellum

Oh my, this is huge. This ship was the symbol of Russian power in the Black Sea.

I've got a few Cohibas for special occasions, this is definitely worth a Robusto!

Freaking Zelensky's got some mojo. He's taking Putin to school.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Confirmed: Russian Flagship Missile Cruiser ' Moskva' Sunk​


----------



## Failzero

First Cruiser sunk in Wartime since 1982


----------



## Litwin

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## Litwin

1srelluc said:


> Just their new water camo.


"We blew up our own ship" has to be the* worst public relations damage control ever.

*


----------



## Litwin

JimH52 said:


> But they are really effective against women and children....as long as they are not armed.


----------



## Litwin

moscow : "It wasn't hit with a missile, Dmitriy broke the no-smoking rules."


----------



## badger2

A long night ahead.

1 hour ago: Air Raid Warning for All of Ukraine (Map)


			https://twitter.com/nexta_tv


----------



## Litwin

badger2 said:


> A long night ahead.
> 
> 1 hour ago: Air Raid Warning for All of Ukraine (Map)
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/nexta_tv


----------



## JGalt

Oh shit!


----------



## JGalt




----------



## Failzero

First Cruiser sunk in Wartime since 1982


----------



## para bellum

Litwin said:


> "We blew up our own ship" has to be the* worst public relations damage control ever.*


Yes, I'm still working out why a fire on one ship would force the rest of the fleet to move 80 miles off the coast...


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Yes, I'm still working out why a fire on one ship would force the rest of the fleet to move 80 miles off the coast...


"It wasn't the Ukrainians, we're just *completely incompetent."   *


----------



## Obiwan

Apparently, Russia is also upset about being invaded by Ukraine....





__





						Russia Threatens to Bomb Zelensky in Retaliation for Ukraine's 'Attack'
					





					www.msn.com
				




Russian military chiefs have threatened to strike "decision-making centers" in Kyiv in retaliation for attacks it alleges Ukraine has carried out within its borders.

The warning came during a briefing on Wednesday reported by Russian news agency Tass, when Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said: "We can see that Ukrainian forces are trying to conduct subversive activities and attack facilities in Russia. If such activities continue, the Russian Armed Forces will carry out strikes on decision-making centers, including those in Kyiv, which is what the Russian army has so far been refraining from doing."

Maybe we should send our Woke military over there and see how they compare to the Russian shitshow!!!!!


----------



## JimH52

Litwin said:


>


"Ya...we planned the sinking of the ship.  We felt the Ukrainian Navy was so overmatched...we needed to reduce our fleet for a fair fight."


----------



## JGalt

Aww shit. 

Russian Black Sea Commander possibly arrested


----------



## Failzero

First Cruiser sunk in Wartime since 1982


----------



## JGalt




----------



## candycorn

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


Another win for the good guys.

While Trump supporters weep.


----------



## Failzero

candycorn said:


> Another win for the good guys.
> 
> While Trump supporters weep.


Fuck no ,we are GTG with it


----------



## candycorn

Failzero said:


> Fuck no ,we are GTG with it


Yeah....nobody believes you.


----------



## Failzero

candycorn said:


> Yeah....nobody believes you.


Hope they had 46 Sailors burned alive and another 29 killed by secondaries before the hasty abandon ship order went out during the firefighting efforts  Is that GTG enough for you ?


----------



## JGalt

candycorn said:


> Another win for the good guys.
> 
> While Trump supporters weep.



You're full of shit. I hate commies is all shapes and forms, which might very well include yourself, commie bitch.


----------



## candycorn

Failzero said:


> Hope they had 46 Sailors burned alive and another 29 killed by secondaries before the hasty abandon ship order went out during the firefighting efforts  Is that GTG enough for you ?


Yeah...nobody believes that you're happy about Russia losing their ship.  

Trump supporers  support Russia.


----------



## Failzero

candycorn said:


> Yeah...nobody believes that you're happy about Russia losing their ship.
> 
> Trump supporers  support Russia.


I support Israel ( The Tiny Jewish State ) and Texas in their Border control efforts ( Russia not so much )


----------



## badger2

para bellum said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can see the signs: Gorenka is 77% trashed as Konashenkov warns about strikes on Russian territory as all of Ukraine is now on Red Alert: aerial threat.
Click to expand...





para bellum said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating with Konashenkov's discourse is the Russian ex-president Medvedev: "There can be no more talk of nuclear-free status for the Baltic -- the balance must be restored. Until today, Russia has not taken such measures and was not going to. Naturally, land borders will have to be strengthened," adding that . Russia would "Seriously strengthen the grouping of ground forces and air defense (and) deploy significant naval forces in the Gulf of Finland."
Click to expand...


----------



## JimH52

candycorn said:


> Another win for the good guys.
> 
> While Trump supporters weep.


*Poor Tucker....his hero, Pootin, is looking more and more like an incompetent buffoon....*


----------



## JimH52

candycorn said:


> Yeah....nobody believes you.


MAGA is pulling for Pootin


----------



## TheGreatSatan

candycorn said:


> Another win for the good guys.
> 
> While Trump supporters weep.


Americans aren't buying the Trump Russia lie.  I don't know any pro putin conservatives.  I would know.  I'm not only a member, I'm the president


----------



## Litwin




----------



## JimH52

Litwin said:


>


*Pootin will just kill more women and children to prove he is a "Man"*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## rightwinger

Last month, The Moskva deployed off of Snake Island in the Black Sea that was occupied by Ukrainian forces.
The Moskva demanded they surrender or die to which the Ukrainians replied  “Russian warship. Go Fuck yourself."

Ukraine issued this stamp to commemorate the event






Today, Ukraine got their revenge and sank the Son of a Bitch


----------



## Delldude

bodecea said:


> His invasion of Ukraine has shown that the Russian military is a paper tiger.....I'm sure China is watching.



I'm more inclined to believe Putin has been fed a load of crap from his underlings as to force readiness concerns. That may change.


----------



## badger2

rightwinger said:


> Last month, The Moskva deployed off of Snake Island in the Black Sea that was occupied by Ukrainian forces.
> The Moskva demanded they surrender or die to which the Ukrainians replied  “Russian warship. Go Fuck yourself."
> 
> Ukraine issued this stamp to commemorate the event
> 
> View attachment 630747
> 
> Today, Ukraine got their revenge and sank the Son of a Bitch


Nazi arrogance. What's new?


----------



## rightwinger

Delldude said:


> I'm more inclined to believe Putin has been fed a load of crap from his underlings as to force readiness concerns. That may change.



I think Putin lives in a bubble where  everyone is afraid to tell it as it is 
It is evident that Russia has never paid much attention to logistics or readiness


----------



## Delldude

rightwinger said:


> I think Putin lives in a bubble where  everyone is afraid to tell it as it is
> It is evident that Russia has never paid much attention to logistics or readiness


Totally agree. Saw an article where it is hitting the fan in Moskva now, over readiness reports.


----------



## skye

Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby  said:​We *cannot* *confirm* the Ukrainian reports that it *was* *hit* by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened









						Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby shared an update on the current capabilities of Russia's key Black Sea warship.
					

We cannot confirm the Ukrainian reports that it was hit by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened. We do believe that there was a significant...




					therecount.com
				






and that's that.


----------



## Delldude

skye said:


> Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby  said:​We *cannot* *confirm* the Ukrainian reports that it *was* *hit* by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby shared an update on the current capabilities of Russia's key Black Sea warship.
> 
> 
> We cannot confirm the Ukrainian reports that it was hit by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened. We do believe that there was a significant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therecount.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's that.


Yet the Russians suddenly moved their ships out to 80 + miles from shore.


----------



## skye

Delldude said:


> Yet the Russians suddenly moved their ships out to 80 + miles from shore.




Go tell Kirby then.


----------



## Delldude

skye said:


> Go tell Kirby then.


He knows.


----------



## skye

Delldude said:


> He knows.



sure.


----------



## skye

Nothing has been confirmed.

This thread is only speculation.


----------



## Crick

bodecea said:


> His invasion of Ukraine has shown that the Russian military is a paper tiger.....I'm sure China is watching.


The EU is watching and wondering why they needed to increase their defense spending or perhaps even for what was it they needed the US?


----------



## XponentialChaos

skye said:


> Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby  said:​We *cannot* *confirm* the Ukrainian reports that it *was* *hit* by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby shared an update on the current capabilities of Russia's key Black Sea warship.
> 
> 
> We cannot confirm the Ukrainian reports that it was hit by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened. We do believe that there was a significant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therecount.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's that.


So we at least know that the ship was badly damaged.

Excellent news. Not so much for you though, comrade.


----------



## skye

Kirby  CAN NOT confirm it was a missile.

So some of you armchair generals know more than him?


----------



## Failzero

First Cruiser sunk in Wartime since 1982


----------



## beautress

Why don't the Russians just go back home to Russia? I'm not understanding this war very well.


----------



## BoSoxGal




----------



## Orangecat

Giant warships are dinosaurs in the modern world.
Large targets that aren't particularly fast or maneuverable, they are sitting ducks for modern torpedoes and hypersonic projectiles. They look impressive, though.
I tend to think it was not Ukrainian torpedoes/missiles, as the Russian ship didn't unload a barrage of its own missiles after being damaged.


----------



## candycorn

JimH52 said:


> MAGA is pulling for Pootin


True.  

Strange how you never hear about them being our #1 adversary any more.  They were singing that tune in chorus a few weeks ago.


----------



## candycorn

skye said:


> Nothing has been confirmed.
> 
> This thread is only speculation.


The pentagon confirmed it.

Your team lost.


----------



## skye

candycorn said:


> The pentagon confirmed it.
> 
> Your team lost.




link please


----------



## candycorn

skye said:


> link please











						Russia says its Moskva warship has sunk, hours after Ukraine said it hit the ship with a missile strike
					

The Ukrainian military said its forces had badly damaged the ship with a missile strike off Ukraine's battered southern coast.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## beautress

candycorn said:


> The pentagon confirmed it.
> 
> Your team lost.


Her team didn't give 20% of American nukes to Russia in exchange for $325,000,000. to the Clinton Foundation Fund for Hillary's spending amusements in her failed presidential race. Now she's just a Biden Oligarch, ordering him what he can and cannot say; where he can and cannot go; and arranging his news time for who he can and cannot answer.


----------



## candycorn

beautress said:


> Her team didn't give 20% of American nukes to Russia in exchange for $325,000,000. to the Clinton Foundation Fund for Hillary's spending amusements in her failed presidential race. Now she's just a Biden Oligarch, ordering him what he can and cannot say; where he can and cannot go; and arranging his news time for who he can and cannot answer.



lol


----------



## beautress

TheGreatSatan said:


> Americans aren't buying the Trump Russia lie.  I don't know any pro putin conservatives.  I would know.  I'm not only a member, I'm the president


Some like it hot. His pants are on fire. <giggle>


----------



## skye

candycorn said:


> Russia says its Moskva warship has sunk, hours after Ukraine said it hit the ship with a missile strike
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian military said its forces had badly damaged the ship with a missile strike off Ukraine's battered southern coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com




CBS? fake news media?


Why then Kirby  the White House spokesman is saying they CAN NOT confirm  the Ukrainian reports it was hit by a missile?


You have to do   much   better than that candycorn.


----------



## candycorn

XponentialChaos said:


> So we at least know that the ship was badly damaged.
> 
> Excellent news. Not so much for you though, comrade.


CBS is reporting it's now a reef.  Caviar glut in the future.


----------



## candycorn

skye said:


> CBS? fake news media?
> 
> 
> Why then Kirby  the White House spokesman is saying they CAN NOT confirm  the Ukrainian reports it was hit by a missile?
> 
> 
> You have to do   much   better than that candycorn.



Your team lost.


----------



## skye

skye said:


> CBS? fake news media?
> 
> 
> Why then Kirby  the White House spokesman is saying they CAN NOT confirm  the Ukrainian reports it was hit by a missile?
> 
> 
> You have to do   much   better than that candycorn.





You can laugh all you want candycorn.......but fact are facts.


----------



## skye

candycorn said:


> CBS is reporting it's now a reef.  Caviar glut in the future.




CBS doesn't count.

Fake news don't count.

You post a link to the White House where Kirby is saying that.

Otherwise it never happened.


----------



## candycorn

skye said:


> CBS doesn't count.
> 
> Fake news don't count.


Only news that you want to hear counts right?  You dumb bitch.


----------



## skye

candycorn said:


> Only news that you want to hear counts right?  You dumb bitch.




Post a   legitimate link to the White House.

Because the only link to the White House is Kirby the WH spokesman saying they can not confirm it was an Ukrainian missile.   

Fact are facts.










						Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby shared an update on the current capabilities of Russia's key Black Sea warship.
					

We cannot confirm the Ukrainian reports that it was hit by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened. We do believe that there was a significant...




					therecount.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Suck on it Putin!


----------



## skews13

Failzero said:


> First Cruiser sunk in Wartime since 1982











						Russian state TV throws a tantrum after Ukraine destroyed its beloved Black Sea flagship
					

Russia state TV is calling for an escalation of Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine following the sinking of the Moskva, Putin's flagship in the Black Sea.Julia Davis, columnist for The Daily Beast and creator of the Russian Media Monitor, noted it was hard for Putin to swallow the fact he lost...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Litwin

Moving fleets worked out so well in 1905 🇯🇵.  Hoping for the* same result now.

*


----------



## rightwinger

Delldude said:


> Totally agree. Saw an article where it is hitting the fan in Moskva now, over readiness reports.


Reports are that much of the invasion came to a halt because trucks were breaking down. Poor maintenance, tires failing because they were old and brittle 

No excuse


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> Nothing has been confirmed.
> 
> This thread is only speculation.



It has been confirmed that the Moskva has sunk

Choose your poison
Russian ineptness 
Ukrainian missile

If the Moskva sank from an internal fire as Russia claims. Why did Russia move ALL of its ships 80 miles offshore?

Afraid of more “fires”?


----------



## rightwinger

Crick said:


> The EU is watching and wondering why they needed to increase their defense spending or perhaps even for what was it they needed the US?


Russia can’t execute an invasion of Ukraine
How could they invade Europe?


----------



## Litwin

skye said:


> Post a   legitimate link to the White House.
> 
> Because the only link to the White House is Kirby the WH spokesman saying they can not confirm it was an Ukrainian missile.
> 
> Fact are facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon Press Sec. John Kirby shared an update on the current capabilities of Russia's key Black Sea warship.
> 
> 
> We cannot confirm the Ukrainian reports that it was hit by a missile, but we are also not in a position to refute that that it could have been a Ukrainian missile, which struck the ship. We just don't have perfect visibility on exactly what happened. We do believe that there was a significant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therecount.com


----------



## Litwin

rightwinger said:


> Russia can’t execute an invasion of Ukraine
> How could they invade Europe?


----------



## Litwin

51 days into full scale war, the golden horde finds "casus belli" in warship that they claim sank by *accident*. Orwell would not consider this kind of shit feasible for a book.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## rightwinger

Litwin said:


>


Ukraine got their man

If they hadn’t got him, Putin would have had him killed


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Flash

JimH52 said:


> MAGA is pulling for Pootin


The Moon Bats are pulling for Putin to get the old Soviet band back together because they love communism so much.


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> I think Putin lives in a bubble where  everyone is afraid to tell it as it is
> It is evident that Russia has never paid much attention to logistics or readiness


The Russian military is becoming the Keystone Kops of war...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## rightwinger

JimH52 said:


> The Russian military is becoming the Keystone Kops of war...


F Troop


----------



## Ringo

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/04/14/russia-warns-us-stop-arming-ukraine/


----------



## rightwinger

Ringo said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/04/14/russia-warns-us-stop-arming-ukraine/



That happens when you are getting your ass Kicked


----------



## badger2

2022 Ap 14: USS Sullivans Is Sinking


----------



## DarthTrader

Stop reading propaganda bullshit. The Moskva is a light cruiser, and in the falkland war ships sink, because they need to be operationally close to antiship weapons. This is normal.

But have some god damn perspective you stupid lemmings.

Moskva is only 12,000t displacement. Rather small for navies.

To put it in perspective, Russia's Borei class Submarine of which it has 3x as many Borei as it has Slava class Cruisers, is 24,000t displacement.

A fucking submarine is BIGGER than the Slava (Moskva).

And the Moskva wasn't built by Russia. It was built by UKRAINE. Russia got it for FREE.

The Moskva was such a piece of shit that only 3 were built, and 9 were cancelled.

LOLOLOL.

So Russia loses a soviet piece of junk that cost it nothing, again...and the Western Media jerks off your "Ukrainian" victory peckers. God you're all fucking pathetic.





__





						Falklands War ends
					

After suffering through six weeks of military defeats against Britain’s armed forces, Argentina surrenders to Great Britain, ending the Falklands War. The




					www.history.com
				











						Borei-class submarine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Slava-class cruiser - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Failzero

I'm tired of posters here saying The Pod POTUS has even decent Polling or Ratings


----------



## Failzero

Black Sea Flagship is now a Frigate


----------



## toobfreak

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.



Who cares?


----------



## Sunsettommy

bodecea said:


> His invasion of Ukraine has shown that the Russian military is a paper tiger.....I'm sure China is watching.



No they have the overwhelming military hardware (second largest in the world) over Ukraine it could be poor generalship or military doctrine that is greatly slowing them down to achieve their objective it is similar to the USSR/Finnish was in 1939-1940.


----------



## badger2

DarthTrader said:


> Stop reading propaganda bullshit. The Moskva is a light cruiser, and in the falkland war ships sink, because they need to be operationally close to antiship weapons. This is normal.
> 
> But have some god damn perspective you stupid lemmings.
> 
> Moskva is only 12,000t displacement. Rather small for navies.
> 
> To put it in perspective, Russia's Borei class Submarine of which it has 3x as many Borei as it has Slava class Cruisers, is 24,000t displacement.
> 
> A fucking submarine is BIGGER than the Slava (Moskva).
> 
> And the Moskva wasn't built by Russia. It was built by UKRAINE. Russia got it for FREE.
> 
> The Moskva was such a piece of shit that only 3 were built, and 9 were cancelled.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> So Russia loses a soviet piece of junk that cost it nothing, again...and the Western Media jerks off your "Ukrainian" victory peckers. God you're all fucking pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands War ends
> 
> 
> After suffering through six weeks of military defeats against Britain’s armed forces, Argentina surrenders to Great Britain, ending the Falklands War. The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borei-class submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slava-class cruiser - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Thanks DT. Mariupol is finished. What's next? Konashenkov, Russian Army reports the complete liberation of Mariupol steel plant.

Vladimir Kozin, Russian Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation:

"As soon as the Russian forces take the city of Mariupol under control, the Kiev regime will fall. The capture of Mariupol and its complete liberation from The Ukrainian neo-nazis is of great importance for the Russian Army."


----------



## candycorn

DarthTrader said:


> Stop reading propaganda bullshit. The Moskva is a light cruiser, and in the falkland war ships sink, because they need to be operationally close to antiship weapons. This is normal.
> 
> But have some god damn perspective you stupid lemmings.
> 
> Moskva is only 12,000t displacement. Rather small for navies.
> 
> To put it in perspective, Russia's Borei class Submarine of which it has 3x as many Borei as it has Slava class Cruisers, is 24,000t displacement.
> 
> A fucking submarine is BIGGER than the Slava (Moskva).
> 
> And the Moskva wasn't built by Russia. It was built by UKRAINE. Russia got it for FREE.
> 
> The Moskva was such a piece of shit that only 3 were built, and 9 were cancelled.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> So Russia loses a soviet piece of junk that cost it nothing, again...and the Western Media jerks off your "Ukrainian" victory peckers. God you're all fucking pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falklands War ends
> 
> 
> After suffering through six weeks of military defeats against Britain’s armed forces, Argentina surrenders to Great Britain, ending the Falklands War. The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borei-class submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slava-class cruiser - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


The newest sub in the Russian navy is the Moskova.  LOL


----------



## XponentialChaos

badger2 said:


> Thanks DT. Mariupol is finished. What's next? Konashenkov, Russian Army reports the complete liberation of Mariupol steel plant.
> 
> Vladimir Kozin, Russian Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation:
> 
> "As soon as the Russian forces take the city of Mariupol under control, the Kiev regime will fall. The capture of Mariupol and its complete liberation from The Ukrainian neo-nazis is of great importance for the Russian Army."


Fuck Russia. Fuck Putin.

Hopefully more of their ships sink.


----------



## Lastamender

candycorn said:


> The newest sub in the Russian navy is the Moskova.  LOL


Do you go down like a submarine?


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Fuck Russia. Fuck Putin.
> 
> Hopefully more of their ships sink.


All you listen to is propaganda. At least you are consistent.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> All you listen to is propaganda. At least you are consistent.


I’m not the one with tinfoil hat sources.


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not the one with tinfoil hat sources.


The NYT and the WP have the market cornered on tin foil.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> The NYT and the WP have the market cornered on tin foil.


Yes, yes, and you think Gateway Pundit is reliable. We know.


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Yes, yes, and you think Gateway Pundit is reliable. We know.


As I said before, they were right about the lies about Russia, Hunter's laptop and the fact Trump was spied on by the Obama administration. Your sources lied about those things for years.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> As I said before, they were right about the lies about Russia, Hunter's laptop and the fact Trump was spied on by the Obama administration. Your sources lied about those things for years.


Thanks for confirming that you think Gateway Pundit is reliable. Lmao.


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Thanks for confirming that you think Gateway Pundit is reliable. Lmao.


Just as reliable. Try some honesty, if you are capable.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> Just as reliable. Try some honesty, if you are capable.


Neat, good luck with that.

Russia’s ship was destroyed. Is that good news or bad news to you?


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Neat, good luck with that.
> 
> Russia’s ship was destroyed. Is that good news or bad news to you?


By who? No one knows. There is no verifiable proof either way.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> By who? No one knows. There is no verifiable proof either way.


We don’t know who it was destroyed by. I’m just glad it was destroyed.

How about you?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

XponentialChaos said:


> We don’t know who it was destroyed by. I’m just glad it was destroyed.
> 
> How about you?


----------



## DarthTrader

I love seeing the memes here. Results. Ukraine lost all its natural gas and oil resources. Lost half its GDP. Lost 40,000 soldiers. Lost 10% of its population.

But fuck. The memes make it look like God damn Nazi Germany on Blitzkrieg!


----------



## Lakhota

*SUNK!*


----------



## badger2

Someone has made a video showing Russian bombers headed west.


----------



## DarthTrader

Lakhota said:


> *SUNK!*
> 
> View attachment 631120


Aw cute. Meanwhile Russia killed every last Azov Battalion. That's over 4000 Ukrainian soldiers dead in Mariupol.

Moskva was free to Russia. Built by Ukraine and given freely to Russia. I'm sure they didn't care too much about the cost.


----------



## Lakhota

DarthTrader said:


> Aw cute. Meanwhile Russia killed every last Azov Battalion. That's over 4000 Ukrainian soldiers dead in Mariupol.
> 
> Moskva was free to Russia. Built by Ukraine and given freely to Russia. I'm sure they didn't care too much about the cost.



Heads you win and tails they lose is a child's game.  Keep on whining...


----------



## DarthTrader

Lakhota said:


> Heads you win and tails they lose is a child's game.  Keep on whining...


The map doesn't lie. Enjoy your dumb memes.


----------



## Lakhota

DarthTrader said:


> The map doesn't lie. Enjoy your dumb memes.



You're on the wrong end of history and life.  Where are you from?


----------



## candycorn

DarthTrader said:


> Aw cute. Meanwhile Russia killed every last Azov Battalion. That's over 4000 Ukrainian soldiers dead in Mariupol.
> 
> Moskva was free to Russia. Built by Ukraine and given freely to Russia. I'm sure they didn't care too much about the cost.


The fish in the Black Sea are full thanks to the Moskva


----------



## Litwin

DarthTrader said:


> Results



ivan , the *results *:


----------



## Litwin

candycorn said:


> The fish in the Black Sea are full thanks to the Moskva


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Litwin

Lakhota said:


> You're on the wrong end of history and life.  Where are you from?


Omsk , he is from omsk


----------



## Litwin

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 631130


----------



## Litwin

DarthTrader said:


> Russia killed


only in the city bucha, ivan did you get your The Hague ticket already ?


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Fuck Russia. Fuck Putin.
> 
> Hopefully more of their ships sink.



You forgot to mention Trump.


----------



## Delldude

Possible 'Broken Arrow' in the Black Sea



> Russia's Black Sea flagship which sank yesterday after an explosion on board may have been carrying nuclear warheads, analysts and experts have warned today, as a Russian politician said more than 400 sailors could have gone down with the ship.
> 
> The Moskva, a Soviet-era guided missile cruiser, sank near the port of Sevastopol on Thursday after Ukraine said it hit the ship with two cruise missiles. Today, Mykhailo Samus, director of a Lviv-based military think-tank; Andriy Klymenko, editor of Black Sea News; and Ukrainian newspaper Defence Express all warned that the Moskva could have been carrying two nuclear warheads designed to be fitted to its P-1000 'carrier killer' missiles.
> Ukraine war: Fears Moskva was carrying nuclear weapons when it sank


----------



## badger2

The first video is supposedly Russian long-range bombers headed to Ukraine:


			https://twitter.com/ku9_1


----------



## MisterBeale

Litwin said:


>


This is a troubling video. . . this is getting out of hand, and the US and NATO allies need to get the fuck out of this.

If NATO or the Anglo-American alliance had anything to do with the sinking of that ship, we need to apologize, make reparations, and step the hell back.

This is getting seriously out of hand.

If we don't watch out, Kiev is going to wind up getting nuked.

. . . if not a whole lot of other cities. . . .


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> You forgot to mention Trump.


Has nothing to do with this.

And Putin is 100 times worse than Trump.


----------



## MisterBeale

badger2 said:


> The first video is supposedly Russian long-range bombers headed to Ukraine:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ku9_1


It wouldn't surprise me.

I have read in many sources, that this whole Russian campaign has been waged to minimize damage to civilian infrastructure and casualties, and Putin warned NATO and the Anglo-American alliance of the severe consequences that would follow for any meddling in Ukraine with their operations.

The stalling of this operation, combined with the sinking of this vessel, might have just been the thing that may break them of limiting this operation, and unleashes total war on Ukraine.

I would hate to see Ukraine look like what Syria looked like. .  . but this is what the allied powers seem to be asking for. . .

And if the insert themselves further?  We could be looking at WWIII.  I could see China and Iran stepping in along with Israel at that point.


None of this is worth it. . . if NATO had just kept their noses out of it. . .


----------



## BackAgain

candycorn said:


> Another win for the good guys.
> 
> While Trump supporters weep.


Untrue. A win for the good guys while most everybody cheers. Claiming that Trump supporters “weep” is completely baseless Putin style propaganda.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skews13 said:


> Russian Flagship Missile Cruiser ' Moskva' Sunk


Good.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

DarthTrader said:


> Aw cute. Meanwhile Russia killed every last Azov Battalion. That's over 4000 Ukrainian soldiers dead in Mariupol.
> 
> Moskva was free to Russia. Built by Ukraine and given freely to Russia. I'm sure they didn't care too much about the cost.


Aw cute – conservatives are still supporting Putin.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

XponentialChaos said:


> Has nothing to do with this.
> 
> And Putin is 100 times worse than Trump.


Trump would be as bad as Putin if Trump had unfettered access to the military.


----------



## DarthTrader

It's interesting to me that the Neptune was supposedly used when it was used (early spring which was in line with its expected completion date) to sink the Moskva, but that immediately after (today) the Russians completely destroyed the factory building the Neptune in Kiev.

What's confusing is why the Russians didn't do this in the first place. Because the Neptune was not combat ready in January...or in February, presumably not in March, but they wait until it is confirmed combat capable to destroy the factory?

What makes sense is that this seems very Russian way of doing things.

US is very aggressive, offensive, and proactive. The US way of war kills hundreds of thousands in really easy battlespaces (Iraq was a cakewalk with no advanced weaponry or military industry of any kind). Hell ISIS was reduced to turning old drill pipes into mortars they were that fucking desperate.

But the Russians, going up against a much harder enemy - seem to plod along like typical Russians. Very conservative, and very reactionary.

US would have blown the hell out of that factory day one, and probably the school and the hospital next to it, and also killed everyone in the local orphanage. Not to mention probably blow up a cemetery to desecrate some dead fucks too (US did that outside of Tikrit). Oh and drop a bomb on an embassy too by "accident".

Why Russia left this factory til now is kind of a mystery to me, but doesn't seem outside of their tip-toe ways.









						Ukraine’s Anti-Ship Missiles Might Arrive Too Late For A War With Russia
					

One of Ukraine's most important new weapons systems, a locally-made anti-ship missile, could be just a few months too late to make any difference in the fighting if Russia invades this winter.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## DarthTrader

Why did my thread get moved to this piece of shit meme-driven circle jerk thread?


----------



## badger2

MisterBeale said:


> It wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I have read in many sources, that this whole Russian campaign has been waged to minimize damage to civilian infrastructure and casualties, and Putin warned NATO and the Anglo-American alliance of the severe consequences that would follow for any meddling in Ukraine with their operations.
> 
> The stalling of this operation, combined with the sinking of this vessel, might have just been the thing that may break them of limiting this operation, and unleashes total war on Ukraine.
> 
> I would hate to see Ukraine look like what Syria looked like. .  . but this is what the allied powers seem to be asking for. . .
> 
> And if the insert themselves further?  We could be looking at WWIII.  I could see China and Iran stepping in along with Israel at that point.
> 
> 
> None of this is worth it. . . if NATO had just kept their noses out of it. . .


Yes indeed, NATO's schizoid expansion. It's not known just where the video was taken, though Qasem says he got it from AZ Military News (Azerbaijan). Peskov says Russia will declare war if any more attacks into Russia occur. But we'e just made a Hunter Biden connection to the Kharkiv biolab. When one looks on the yandex.com kvartal pomirky 27 map, Belgorod is directly to the north of the lab and Lozovaya train station is to the south. Apparently the Kiev regime was thwarted in an attempt to launch another Tochka-U into that station.

www. search 'yandex.com kvartal pomirky 27'
(Zoom in/out with fingers to see all three locations mentioned.)


----------



## badger2

DarthTrader said:


> It's interesting to me that the Neptune was supposedly used when it was used (early spring which was in line with its expected completion date) to sink the Moskva, but that immediately after (today) the Russians completely destroyed the factory building the Neptune in Kiev.
> 
> What's confusing is why the Russians didn't do this in the first place. Because the Neptune was not combat ready in January...or in February, presumably not in March, but they wait until it is confirmed combat capable to destroy the factory?
> 
> What makes sense is that this seems very Russian way of doing things.
> 
> US is very aggressive, offensive, and proactive. The US way of war kills hundreds of thousands in really easy battlespaces (Iraq was a cakewalk with no advanced weaponry or military industry of any kind). Hell ISIS was reduced to turning old drill pipes into mortars they were that fucking desperate.
> 
> But the Russians, going up against a much harder enemy - seem to plod along like typical Russians. Very conservative, and very reactionary.
> 
> US would have blown the hell out of that factory day one, and probably the school and the hospital next to it, and also killed everyone in the local orphanage. Not to mention probably blow up a cemetery to desecrate some dead fucks too (US did that outside of Tikrit). Oh and drop a bomb on an embassy too by "accident".
> 
> Why Russia left this factory til now is kind of a mystery to me, but doesn't seem outside of their tip-toe ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine’s Anti-Ship Missiles Might Arrive Too Late For A War With Russia
> 
> 
> One of Ukraine's most important new weapons systems, a locally-made anti-ship missile, could be just a few months too late to make any difference in the fighting if Russia invades this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Interesting observations. Yes, arriving too late is a real possibility.


----------



## MisterBeale

candycorn said:


> Another win for the good guys.


Zelenskyy's regime has assassinated folks that don't agree with it, committed mass atrocities in Donbas, consolidated media under STATE control, and banned political parties that disagree with the STATE, in much the same way as Russia has done similar things. . .

There ARE no good guys in this. . .  .

. . . unless, heaven forbid the US should come to blows with China, you think that the US government should take similar actions?




Just what the hell is your definition of a "good guy?"


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## BackAgain

DarthTrader said:


> It's interesting to me that the Neptune was supposedly used when it was used (early spring which was in line with its expected completion date) to sink the Moskva, but that immediately after (today) the Russians completely destroyed the factory building the Neptune in Kiev.
> 
> What's confusing is why the Russians didn't do this in the first place. Because the Neptune was not combat ready in January...or in February, presumably not in March, but they wait until it is confirmed combat capable to destroy the factory?
> 
> What makes sense is that this seems very Russian way of doing things.
> 
> US is very aggressive, offensive, and proactive. The US way of war kills hundreds of thousands in really easy battlespaces (Iraq was a cakewalk with no advanced weaponry or military industry of any kind). Hell ISIS was reduced to turning old drill pipes into mortars they were that fucking desperate.
> 
> But the Russians, going up against a much harder enemy - seem to plod along like typical Russians. Very conservative, and very reactionary.
> 
> US would have blown the hell out of that factory day one, and probably the school and the hospital next to it, and also killed everyone in the local orphanage. Not to mention probably blow up a cemetery to desecrate some dead fucks too (US did that outside of Tikrit). Oh and drop a bomb on an embassy too by "accident".
> 
> Why Russia left this factory til now is kind of a mystery to me, but doesn't seem outside of their tip-toe ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine’s Anti-Ship Missiles Might Arrive Too Late For A War With Russia
> 
> 
> One of Ukraine's most important new weapons systems, a locally-made anti-ship missile, could be just a few months too late to make any difference in the fighting if Russia invades this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


You are an anti American worthless piece of shit. In the now immortal words of an old pal:

“Could you please die in a fire? Like a fire infested with AIDS so you get Fire-AIDS? I'm asking you to contract Fire-AIDS and die. If you can”


----------



## Lastamender

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump would be as bad as Putin if Trump had unfettered access to the military.


You are right. Trump's military and intelligence agencies lied to Trump. Trump not knowing everything could have caused a disaster.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

BackAgain said:


> You are an anti American worthless piece of shit. In the now immortal words of an old pal:
> 
> “Could you please die in a fire? Like a fire infested with AIDS so you get Fire-AIDS? I'm asking you to contract Fire-AIDS and die. If you can”


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe




----------



## BackAgain

DarthTrader said:


> Why did my thread get moved to this piece of shit meme-driven circle jerk thread?


Good things still happen.


----------



## BackAgain

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 631208


You’re even dull in color.


----------



## Foolardi

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


  So then the battle entensifies.
  My Boat is bigger than Your boat so Nah nah nah nah Naaaaaaaah ! 
  While the food fight rages on.


----------



## Foolardi

BackAgain said:


> Good things still happen.


  Not a complete sentence.No noun or pronoun.Or subject matter.
  Even though in the Movie world - The Thing - { 1982 } a remake of
   - The Thing {from another planet} - { 1951 } uses the thing as if
  a noun.Like the TV Series - The Addams Family - { 1964 } where Thing was 
  a character in the series.


----------



## Weatherman2020

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


The day before Ukraine released a postage stamp showing that ship.


----------



## Foolardi

BackAgain said:


> You’re even dull in color.


Is Black considered a color.A buddy of  mine who got a degree
  in Art then a Masters insisted that Black was indeed a color.
   I did not agree.But then I don't have to agree.
   Black is considered a color.Just like the Earth was once considered
   Flat.Or The Beatles will never be unpopular.
    8 track cassettes will be around a long long time.
    And The Three Stooges will be immortal.


----------



## skye

skews13 said:


> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.





And still no claim it was hit by two  Ukrainian  missiles.

"The Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby said on Thursday that the US can not confirm or deny if the Russian warship Moskva was hit by an Ukranian missile."


Still waiting ......






__





						Damage to Russian warship 'going to have an impact on their capability' -Pentagon
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## BackAgain

Foolardi said:


> Not a complete sentence.No noun or pronoun.Or subject matter.
> Even though in the Movie world - The Thing - { 1982 } a remake of
> - The Thing {from another planet} - { 1951 } uses the thing as if
> a noun.Like the TV Series - The Addams Family - { 1964 } where Thing was
> a character in the series.


Ok.  You win. Even if I could figure out whether you’re capable of grunting out a sentence, I don’t think it makes any difference. You value incoherence I guess.
Why?  Who knows?  Doesn’t matter.  You are being banished to the ignore poster zone. Adios. Ciao. Sayonara.  Hasta la vista, baby. Aloha. Bye bye.


----------



## Foolardi

BackAgain said:


> Ok.  You win. Even if I could figure out whether you’re capable of grunting out a sentence, I don’t think it makes any difference. You value incoherence I guess.
> Why?  Who knows?  Doesn’t matter.  You are being banished to the ignore poster zone. Adios. Ciao. Sayonara.  Hasta la vista, baby. Aloha. Bye bye.


In sane world this is known as " If you can't stand the heat,get out
  the kitchen ". Like to bully posters with sentence gobbledygook then when
    challenged,act like a Leftist Twitter weenie-pie.
   Oh Mommy ... Mommy what for art shall I doo-doo.?
   I'm gettin' the crap beat out me.
   Yer type is less than a dime a dozen.Posts verifably
  - Cheaper by the Dozen -. In short :
You a Drag!


----------



## candycorn

BackAgain said:


> Untrue. A win for the good guys while most everybody cheers. Claiming that Trump supporters “weep” is completely baseless Putin style propaganda.


skye is quite upset at this.  She's not a Trump supporter?


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Has nothing to do with this.
> 
> And Putin is 100 times worse than Trump.



Not sure about Putin being worse than Trump, last I saw, forever, Trump was the democrat equivalent to Satan incarnate.

Ah ha ha ha....you da' man


----------



## Turtlesoup

para bellum said:


> Yes, I'm still working out why a fire on one ship would force the rest of the fleet to move 80 miles off the coast...


Now now---no using deductive reasoning.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Litwin said:


>


Hun, this isn't good for the captured 1000 plus ukrainian marines who ran out of ammo.


----------



## BackAgain

candycorn said:


> skye is quite upset at this.  She's not a Trump supporter?





candycorn said:


> skye is quite upset at this.  She's not a Trump supporter?


Oh. You meant an occasional Trump supporter?  I thought you were busy overgeneralizing about the entire collection of Trump supporters.  Maybe consider using a modifier henceforth?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Not sure about Putin being worse than Trump, last I saw, forever, Trump was the democrat equivalent to Satan incarnate.
> 
> Ah ha ha ha....you da' man


Trump is a narcissistic sociopath, not a murderer.

Putin is way worse than Trump.


----------



## Delldude

skye said:


> And still no claim it was hit by two  Ukrainian  missiles.
> 
> "The Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby said on Thursday that the US can not confirm or deny if the Russian warship Moskva was hit by an Ukranian missile."
> 
> 
> Still waiting ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage to Russian warship 'going to have an impact on their capability' -Pentagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com





> After saying initially the warship was afloat, late on Thursday the Russian defence ministry announced that the Moskva had been lost.
> The 12,490-tonne vessel is the biggest Russian warship to be sunk in action since World War Two.
> "While being towed... towards the destined port, the vessel lost its balance due to damage sustained in the hull as fire broke out after ammunition exploded. Given the choppy seas, the vessel sank," the Russian defence ministry said.
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea





> Russia’s Black Sea flagship was hit by 2 Ukrainian missiles, a U.S. official says​Russia’s Black Sea flagship was hit by 2 Ukrainian missiles, a U.S. official says.



Yo', babe, sounds like you are a Putin supporter.


----------



## skye

Delldude said:


> Yo', babe, sounds like you are a Putin supporter.




And you sound  like   you are an idiot.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump is a narcissistic sociopath, not a murderer.
> 
> Putin is way worse than Trump.


Not what the left has been projecting. Left makes Trump out to be the devil incarnate.

Haven't heard from you on the media, suddenly tipping over themselves, regarding pending and upcoming legal issues over Hunter and the 'Big Guy'.

Not looking good for the home team/


----------



## Delldude

skye said:


> And you sound  like   you are an idiot.


I see you taking the lead, Babe.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Not what the left has been projecting. Left makes Trump out to be the devil incarnate.
> 
> Haven't heard from you on the media, suddenly tipping over themselves, regarding pending and upcoming legal issues over Hunter and the 'Big Guy'.
> 
> Not looking good for the home team/


Trump is a piece of shit. That doesn’t mean he’s the devil incarnate.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Yo', babe, sounds like you are a Putin supporter.


She is a Putin supporter.


----------



## MisterBeale

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump is a piece of shit. That doesn’t mean he’s the devil incarnate.


It wasn't too long ago, I remember during the campaign, the left was blaming every COVID death on Trump. . . like that was the rational and reasonable thing to do.

So. . . if that was their logic, of course Trump is as bad as Putin to all those folks on the left.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump is a piece of shit. That doesn’t mean he’s the devil incarnate.


Not the message from those you support.


XponentialChaos said:


> She is a Putin supporter.


400 floaters should be enough testimony.


----------



## XponentialChaos

MisterBeale said:


> It wasn't too long ago, I remember during the campaign, the left was blaming every COVID death on Trump. . . like that was the rational and reasonable thing to do.
> 
> So. . . if that was their logic, of course Trump is as bad as Putin to all those folks on the left.


Not really. Trump is incompetent and mismanaged covid. That doesn’t mean he’s a cold-blooded murdered like Putin.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Not the message from those you support.
> 
> 400 floaters should be enough testimony.


Post the message that Trump is the devil incarnate from those I support then.

This is the part where your hyperbole falls flat, you end up flailing unable to back up your claim, and I say ”yup didn’t think so.”


----------



## Foolardi

Turtlesoup said:


> Now now---no using deductive reasoning.


 Um ... Therefore Inductive reasoning.
  Like who said Julius Casear dint like Grapes.Or starring at women
  in see-thru negligees.Same thing.Kinda!


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Not really. Trump is incompetent and mismanaged covid. That doesn’t mean he’s a cold-blooded murdered like Putin.


Yet Biden took the reigns and did the same...........even worse?



XponentialChaos said:


> Post the message that Trump is the devil incarnate from those I support then.
> 
> This is the part where your hyperbole falls flat, you end up flailing unable to back up your claim, and I say ”yup didn’t think so.”


Would you like to kiss my ass now, or later?


> New research reports that, while 17.2 percent of Americans believe Trump's election "is a reflection of God's will," 27.7 percent believe he is "working for the devil." That same percentage replied affirmatively to the statement: "The devil is using Donald Trump for his purposes."
> 
> One-Quarter of Americans Believe Donald Trump Is a Tool of the Devil, According to a New Study





> Donald Trump is Satan. The Satan in question is perhaps the greatest literary character in
> the finest epic poem in the English language, John Milton’s Paradise Lost. That makes
> Washington Republicans the other fallen angels.
> In 2016, Republicans made a deal with the devil. Like Dr Faustus, they sold their souls
> for power. Now they stifle their consciences, never speak ill of President Trump, hug him
> closely, fearing the wrath of his base. The same Lindsey Graham who in 2016 wrote, ‘If
> we nominate Trump, we will get destroyed ... and we will deserve it,’ recently said, ‘To
> every Republican, if you don’t stand behind this president, we’re not going to stand
> behind you.’ Meanwhile, Trump skulks in the White House, mired in ‘the swamp.’
> 
> https://wilson.fas.harvard.edu/file...n_-_paradise_lost_in_washington_dc22_2019.pdf


----------



## Foolardi

XponentialChaos said:


> Not really. Trump is incompetent and mismanaged covid. That doesn’t mean he’s a cold-blooded murdered like Putin.


  Did Trump all by his lonesome give Blacks and Hispanics the lowest
  recorded Unemployment in American History.Also more jobs than
  any Potus.Higher Average Pay.  
    Energy Independence.True border security.More Federal Judges than
  any Potus per first term.Got the Embassy moved to Jerusalem.Other
  Potus talked about doing it.Trump made it happen.
    Got NATO member Countries to Pay what they really owed.No excuses.
     Solved the Isis dilemna in record time.Kept North Korea in check.
     Also Russia.Was very congratulatory with New President Zelensky.
     For what.To help Trump get Impeached { Quid Pro Quo Zelensky phone call }
      Trump made sure to have Vaccines available under Operation Warp Speed.
     I could go on.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Yet Biden took the reigns and did the same...........even worse?
> 
> 
> Would you like to kiss my ass now, or later?


And what makes you think I agree with them on this?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Foolardi said:


> Did Trump all by his lonesome give Blacks and Hispanics the lowest
> recorded Unemployment in American History.Also more jobs than
> any Potus.Higher Average Pay.
> Energy Independence.True border security.More Federal Judges than
> any Potus per first term.Got the Embassy moved to Jerusalem.Other
> Potus talked about doing it.Trump made it happen.
> Got NATO member Countries to Pay what they really owed.No excuses.
> Solved the Isis dilemna in record time.Kept North Korea in check.
> Also Russia.Was very congratulatory with New President Zelensky.
> For what.To help Trump get Impeached { Quid Pro Quo Zelensky phone call }
> Trump made sure to have Vaccines available under Operation Warp Speed.
> I could go on.


Trump lost. Sucks for you.

Learn how to format your posts.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> And what makes you think I agree with them on this?


You saying you don't support the left?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> You saying you don't support the left?


27.7% of voters isn’t what I would call “the left”.

I agree with some left-wing points of view and I disagree with others. It’s very simple.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> 27.7% of voters isn’t what I would call “the left”.
> 
> I agree with some left-wing points of view and I disagree with others. It’s very simple.



So I was right.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> So I was right.


Whatever you need to tell yourself.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself.


LOL....LOL


----------



## Delldude

skye said:


> And you sound  like   you are an idiot.


Ukraine sank Russia's cruiser Moskva with new missile, Pentagon says​


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself.


You admitted it in your post.....save face mode now? LOL...........


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> You admitted it in your post.....save face mode now? LOL...........


Ok. I’m pretty sure I explained myself in a way that someone with common sense would be able to understand.


----------



## skye

Delldude said:


> Ukraine sank Russia's cruiser Moskva with new missile, Pentagon says​



link please


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok. I’m pretty sure I explained myself in a way that someone with common sense would be able to understand.



Floating a new narrative now? LOL


----------



## Delldude

skye said:


> link please



Ukraine sank Russia's cruiser Moskva with new missile, Pentagon says - Google Search


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Floating a new narrative now? LOL


Ok dokie, Trumpster.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok dokie, Trumpster.


Didn't know you are a commercial fisherman, specializing in red herring.


----------



## skye

Delldude said:


> Ukraine sank Russia's cruiser Moskva with new missile, Pentagon says - Google Search




ok....so

"a senior US defence official has said the US believes Russian guided-missile cruiser Moskva, which sank in the northern Black Sea this week, was hit by at least one Ukrainian anti-ship missile, as claimed by the Kyiv government...."

so the Kiev government was claiming that? hmmmmm you know? I can't  believe   if that is true  or not, sorry.


----------



## Foolardi

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump lost. Sucks for you.
> 
> Learn how to format your posts.


 Why,so you can go back to being autistic.Because being low information
    aint' cuttin' it fir ya pally.Is there some retard class on proper formatting.
     I like it that my formatting { whatever on Earth it's supposed to mean }
   upsets you no end.I guess good formats get widdle gold stars.
     In Formatting school.


----------



## Foolardi

Delldude said:


> Didn't know you are a commercial fisherman, specializing in red herring.


 I meanie,I guess some day they'll have newer names for Trump.
  Never Better or more Informatifee.Just same old,same old.
   As if letting old dogs lie is some nouveau trick the left has under
  their sleeves.The only thing the left has that's new ... is being more
  pathetic.Even their Lies have grown beards.Their hair thinning.
   Even the sun won't bother with em out and about.I mean,why
  waste good sunlight on THEM.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Foolardi said:


> Why,so you can go back to being autistic.Because being low information
> aint' cuttin' it fir ya pally.Is there some retard class on proper formatting.
> I like it that my formatting { whatever on Earth it's supposed to mean }
> upsets you no end.I guess good formats get widdle gold stars.
> In Formatting school.


Hmmm, autism might explain why your posts look so weird.

Oh yea, and Trump still lost.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Foolardi

XponentialChaos said:


> Hmmm, autism might explain why your posts look so weird.
> 
> Oh yea, and Trump still lost.


 Only to the sleight of sight.You one-eyed cyclops of the mentally
   challenged.Now run off to mommy and whine some more.
    Sadfully like Twitter most message boards are loaded to the gills
   with yer type." Spoiled " is no longer appropriate.Most Children grow out of it.
    But then Grown adults like Madame Pelosi and her House pet { Adam Schiff }
    seem as if in Never Never Land.Never saying they are sorry for being caught in
   their newest lie or daily milksop whining about America First.
   Since they've never been first in anything.Except whining like sniveling
   brats. 
     So snivel on and about.
        ya  kvetch


----------



## Ringo




----------



## JGalt

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 631335



"Russian warship, go fuck yourself"


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 631208


Psaki speaks for Brandon


----------



## JGalt

Weatherman2020 said:


> Psaki speaks for Brandon
> View attachment 631356



Sink her too.


----------



## beagle9

JimH52 said:


> Russia’s Moskva cruiser sinks following Ukrainian claim of missile strike
> 
> 
> Russia initially denied reports that warship sank, then later claimed it went down in stormy seas while being towed to port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  This has got to be embarrassing for Putin.  The Ukranians are kicking his butt.


One ship..... How many more ship's does Russia have in it's military ? How many more missiles, warheads, rocket launchers, tanks, air power systems, space military satellite's, ballistic systems, nukes, drone's, man power, and so on and so forth ? Us fighting in a proxy war against Russia by way of Ukraine, and all because of our blunder in electing Joe Biden (the play actor), as president, isn't going to end well sadly enough if we aren't careful...We've made an enemy for life (far greater than Russia ever was in the past as our highly suspicious friend), unless the dictator is overthrown by the Russian people (not likely). 

Not sure how it all plays out, but do this for us if you will - How's about you controlling your leftist giddiness whenever you see an act that will in turn escalate the war into realms unimaginable to the Ukranian's, and to the civilized world's populations (if breaks out of the region), and in doing so hopefully the Ukraine war will end soon enough without spreading to other continent's.

I do applaud the Ukranian's in their being able to sustain against unimaginable odds, but I would rather them all head to the diplomatic and negotiating table in order to understand that war is never the answer to solving disputes. We aren't school yard bullies fighting over turf where maybe a bloody nose is consequential in the school yard fight, where as one goes running home to momma for comfort and consoling, because in war there is no coming back to fight or play for another day.

The evil one convinces that war is the answer, but that's why he's called the "evil one". The world has to do better, but not sure if it's possible anymore. First thing the world must do is to REPENT of such things it is doing, and begin again to follow the teachings of Christ for all who are in the world, and for whom are still believer's that are ready to continue the good works of Christ the saviour in the world.

War isn't the answer. Nation's must attempt to clean up their acts from within, and then bring that to the world stage as an example to other's, but if this isn't possible, then who knows the future to come in all of what we are seeing today. 

Trump had it right, and leftist are to proud and arrogant to admit it. So we now see the results of leftist anarchy and chaos that has since left it's boundaries, and is now consuming the many.


----------



## Obiwan

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


It's my understanding that, despite evidence that Ukraine sank the ship, the Russians are claiming that the ship was sunk by an accident (the Russians' fault).

Since this was the flagship at Snake Island, does this mean they finally took the advice of the defenders at Snake Island and fucked themselves???


----------



## Litwin

Turtlesoup said:


> Hun, this isn't good for the captured 1000 plus ukrainian marines who ran out of ammo.


dont read moscow propaganda, Muscovites are mongols , they are lying always , just look at the pictures . not even close to 1000. Ukraine is XXI century Sparta and _*Mariupol*_* might just be their own Thermopylae. *Legends are being born and that's good   ....


----------



## Foolardi

Weatherman2020 said:


> Psaki speaks for Brandon
> View attachment 631356


Obviously as a Teen.Maybe around college time.Same exact hairdo.And yes,
  its ReD.As red as The best red can be.meaning NoT American.
   Red : Synonomous with Communism,Likened to the Red Scare.Or Red Army.
   So Now you know ... The rest of Jen Psaki.Attended America's 2nd oldest
   college.The College of William and Mary.
   Never to be confused with Wilhem Tell or The Immaculate Mary.


----------



## Foolardi

Litwin said:


> dont read moscow propaganda, Muscovites are mongols , they are lying always , just look at the pictures . not even close to 1000. Ukraine is XXI century Sparta and _*Mariupol*_* might just be their own Thermopylae. *Legends are being born and that's good   ....


Total and abusive Grand mal lie.
   I used to visit a popular Russian site - Busty Russian Women -.
   Not a porn site and no nudity.Just average Russian women in photos
   accompanied with Family or friends.
  Basically enjoying life.Think the U.S. in the 50's.
   Weddings and Vacation pics.Eating out and visiting places like historic
  Russian Museums.Lots of Photos of just out in nature.On the beach
  in the water,walking thru the countryside.
    All pics joyous.Seldom ever mean or showing off.Somtimes the
  males could be seen wearing those large Russian Army hats.Not many though.
     Hundreds upon hundreds of Russian women with Russian first names.
     Plus pics of Churches { which Russians honor }. Inside the homes or apartments
   the wallpaper and furnishings are a giveaway.As if form the 30's in some cases.
    Never Modern or even close to Modern.Small arched doorways.Big fat overstuffed
   couches.Again the walls draped with old wallpaper.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Hmmm, autism might explain why your posts look so weird.
> 
> Oh yea, and Trump still lost.


----------



## Foolardi

Delldude said:


>


Is it just me or does she perfectly capture those Talking Bass wall hangups.
   But a Nice Jewish girl gone rogue instead some Green-blue bass with
   a big mouth.


----------



## theHawk

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


Great way to get one of your cities nuked.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


>


You have BDS.


----------



## Litwin

WAS RUSSIAN WARSHIP SUNK BY AMERICAN HARPOONS? || 2022​


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> You have BDS.


25A


----------



## Delldude

skye said:


> ok....so
> 
> "a senior US defence official has said the US believes Russian guided-missile cruiser Moskva, which sank in the northern Black Sea this week, was hit by at least one Ukrainian anti-ship missile, as claimed by the Kyiv government...."
> 
> so the Kiev government was claiming that? hmmmmm you know? I can't  believe   if that is true  or not, sorry.



You actually think Russia is going to admit their top of the line Cruiser was sunk by Ukraine?
Hell, they've already been caught in several lies over what happened.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> 25A


You’re still bringing that up after I embarrassed you about that?

Man, I am all inside your head.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re still bringing that up after I embarrassed you about that?
> 
> Man, I am all inside your head.


LOL.....you keep trying......LOL


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lastamender said:


> You are right. Trump's military and intelligence agencies lied to Trump. Trump not knowing everything could have caused a disaster.


Actually, Trump is as bad as Putin.

Thanks to the rule of law and our democratic institutions that Trump, you, and his other supporters have such contempt for, Trump didn’t have unfettered access to the military – if he had, Trump would have used the military in an effort to remain in power.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> LOL.....you keep trying......LOL


I’m not the one who brought it up now am I?


----------



## Delldude

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Actually, Trump is as bad as Putin.
> 
> Thanks to the rule of law and our democratic institutions that Trump, you, and his other supporters have such contempt for, Trump didn’t have unfettered access to the military – if he had, Trump would have used the military in an effort to remain in power.



You have a link or quote where Trump would have used the military as you inferred?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> ok....so
> 
> "a senior US defence official has said the US believes Russian guided-missile cruiser Moskva, which sank in the northern Black Sea this week, was hit by at least one Ukrainian anti-ship missile, as claimed by the Kyiv government...."
> 
> so the Kiev government was claiming that? hmmmmm you know? I can't  believe   if that is true  or not, sorry.


Another rightwing Putin supporter chimes in.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not the one who brought it up now am I?


25A

You getting a thrill up your leg now?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> 25A
> 
> You getting a thrill up your leg now?


Not exactly but living rent-free in your head is kind of nice.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Not exactly but living rent-free in your head is kind of nice.



Watching you getting your jollies on an obscure internet forum is what is really counts.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Delldude said:


> You have a link or quote where Trump would have used the military as you inferred?


Trump is an enemy of democracy, the political process, and the rule of law – a wannabe tyrant and dictator, Trump would have no problem doing anything possible to retain power, including resorting to military force.

We know this to be true given the evidence of Trump’s lawless efforts to overturn his election loss and Trump’s contributions to the rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy on 1/6.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Watching you getting your jollies on an obscure internet forum is what is really counts.


“…is what is really counts.”

Is someone _is_ getting flustered?


----------



## Delldude

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump is an enemy of democracy, the political process, and the rule of law – a wannabe tyrant and dictator, Trump would have no problem doing anything possible to retain power, including resorting to military force.
> 
> We know this to be true given the evidence of Trump’s lawless efforts to overturn his election loss and Trump’s contributions to the rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy on 1/6.


You can say the same about the democrats, in fact, that's their entire agenda.

So you are saying you can't provide a quote or link to what you've claimed?


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> “…is what is really counts.”
> 
> Is someone _is_ getting flustered?


Why, you aren't getting your jollies?


----------



## Lastamender

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Actually, Trump is as bad as Putin.
> 
> Thanks to the rule of law and our democratic institutions that Trump, you, and his other supporters have such contempt for, Trump didn’t have unfettered access to the military – if he had, Trump would have used the military in an effort to remain in power.


You people are the ones who trashed the rule of law. You spied on a sitting president and stole an election. Your weak intellect and weak projections prove nothing but what a brainwashed asshole you are.

An example.








						CIA Notes Confirm US Intelligence Officials Targeted Trump After He Was Elected -- Ran a Coup on President Trump While in Office
					

For years now The Gateway Pundit has reported on the attempted coup against President Trump and his administration. We now know that this coup was real and involved several intelligence officials as well as the Hillary Clinton Campaign, Barack Obama, Joe Biden with the undying support from the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## eagle1462010

Delldude said:


> Ukraine sank Russia's cruiser Moskva with new missile, Pentagon says - Google Search


At the bottom of the link .  Russia claims a fire sunk it.

I watched a video of the Neptune hitting a floating barge.  Hard to believe 2 hits and they were able to tow it away.  Also Russia claimed 500 crew evacuated.  Not possible if they took 2 hits.

The crew would have had large casualties.

At this point doesnt pass the smell test.  Its fishy


----------



## Dayton3

Orangecat said:


> Giant warships are dinosaurs in the modern world.
> Large targets that aren't particularly fast or maneuverable, they are sitting ducks for modern torpedoes and hypersonic projectiles. They look impressive, though.
> I tend to think it was not Ukrainian torpedoes/missiles, as the Russian ship didn't unload a barrage of its own missiles after being damaged.



Shock of incoming explosions does some pretty bad things to onboard weapons.


----------



## Delldude

eagle1462010 said:


> At the bottom of the link .  Russia claims a fire sunk it.
> 
> I watched a video of the Neptune hitting a floating barge.  Hard to believe 2 hits and they were able to tow it away.  Also Russia claimed 500 crew evacuated.  Not possible if they took 2 hits.
> 
> The crew would have had large casualties.
> 
> At this point doesnt pass the smell test.  Its fishy



It sank undertow. Russia claimed it sank due to rough seas, then they got fact checked, I saw reports of 400 dead too.
I know who knows for sure, US Sat Intel.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> “…is what is really counts.”
> 
> Is someone _is_ getting flustered?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


>


Let me know when that happens. Thanks.


----------



## eagle1462010

Delldude said:


> It sank undertow. Russia claimed it sank due to rough seas, then they got fact checked, I saw reports of 400 dead too.
> I know who knows for sure, US Sat Intel.


That would be more resonable.  Most would die with 2 hits.  Hard to believe it didnt sink earlier.  Secondary exolosions would have been massive.  Especially the missiles and the rocket fuel


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Let me know when that happens. Thanks.


Do you live in a cave or something? It'll be all over the news if it happens.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Do you live in a cave or something? It'll be all over the news if it happens.


IF being the key word. 

It won‘t.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> IF being the key word.
> 
> It won‘t.


Your guess is as good as anyone else's, XponentiallyClueless.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Your guess is as good as anyone else's, XponentiallyClueless.


No, not really. If your guess is that it’s actually going to happen then you’re a fucking moron and my guess is much more likely to be correct.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> No, not really. If your guess is that it’s actually going to happen then you’re a fucking moron and my guess is much more likely to be correct.


I'm not guessing on the future, that's the domain of fools like yourself.
Poor child, so upset over the dismal failure of your senile messiah.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> No, not really. If your guess is that it’s actually going to happen then you’re a fucking moron and my guess is much more likely to be correct.



You don't think, at some point, his cabinet will have discussions on Biden's mental capabilities? 
I'm sure there are conversations ongoing as to what needs to be done to SAVE THE PARTY.
He's trashed his own party already, the MSM that got him elected is already doing anti-Joe reporting.
Then you got Kamala to fall back on......they're even more frightened of that possibility.
You got Biden because the party didn't want Bernie, yet Biden's turned into Bernie. These people behind the Biden administration are terribly inept.

Talk about political blunders and suicide.....

C'mon man.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> I'm not guessing on the future, that's the domain of fools like yourself.
> Poor child, so upset over the dismal failure of your senile messiah.


I love how you guys bring up stupid nonsense that even you don’t believe is going to happen.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> You don't think, at some point, his cabinet will have discussions on Biden's mental capabilities?


No. Do you?


----------



## Delldude

eagle1462010 said:


> That would be more resonable.  Most would die with 2 hits.  Hard to believe it didnt sink earlier.  Secondary exolosions would have been massive.  Especially the missiles and the rocket fuel


CBS is now claiming it was missiles.


> On Friday, a senior U.S. defense official confirmed that the Russian cruiser had been struck by two Neptune anti-ship missiles fired by the Ukrainians from land-based launchers. The Ukrainian-made Neptunes may also be launched from ship or air.
> 
> The U.S. military's worldwide equipment guide describes the Neptune as an anti-ship cruise missile with a maximum firing range of 280 kilometers, or about 174 miles. The Russian ship, about 600 feet long, was about 60 kilometers or about 37 miles south of Odesa, which is well within the range of the Neptune, a separate defense official said.


The Neptune: The missiles that struck Russia's flagship, the Moskva

You know, another thing is the fact that Russia turned around after this sinking event and took out the Ukraine factory that makes Neptune A/S missiles.

What a coincidence.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> No. Do you?


I'm sure, at this point, it's been discussed elsewhere too.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> I love how you guys bring up stupid nonsense that even you don’t believe is going to happen.


I didn't bring it up.
Pay better attention, ExponentiallyClueless.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> I'm sure, at this point, it's been discussed elsewhere too.


So you’re guessing on the future. Apparently Orangecat thinks you’re a fool. But he won’t admit it because he’s a partisan hack.

(He’s also perpetually moody but that’s a different issue of his)


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> I love how you guys bring up stupid nonsense that even you don’t believe is going to happen.


At some point, his cognizance will be called into play.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Apparently Orangecat thinks you’re a fool.


No, I think you're a foolish imbecile.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> I didn't bring it up.
> Pay better attention, ExponentiallyClueless.


You sure seem to want to discuss It even though you don’t believe it. Weird.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> No, I think you're a foolish imbecile.


So when I make predictions about the future, you think it means I’m a foolish imbecile. 

When he makes predictions about the future…nothing.

Ok got it.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> At some point, his cognizance will be called into play.


Let me know when that happens. Thanks.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> So you’re guessing on the future. Apparently Orangecat thinks you’re a fool. But he won’t admit it because he’s a partisan hack.
> 
> (He’s also perpetually moody but that’s a different issue of his)



No guessing on the future here. It's quite obvious he has neither the stamina or mental acuity to 'faithfully execute the Office of the 'President of the United States'.
The whole world knows it. We are into issues of national security with him.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> No guessing on the future here.


Careful. I don’t want you to fall while you’re back-pedaling.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> So when I make predictions about the future, you think it means I’m a foolish imbecile.
> 
> When he makes predictions about the future…nothing.
> 
> Ok got it.


Actually, the post you responded to was him making predictions about the past.
Learn to read, imbecile:


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Careful. I don’t want you to fall while you’re back-pedaling.


You're not going to cry now, are you?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Actually, the post you responded to was him making predictions about the past.
> Learn to read, imbecile:
> View attachment 631663


_“At some point, his cognizance will be called into play.”_

Here you go then.  Good luck pretending you’re not a partisan hack.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> You're not going to cry now, are you?


About what?


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> You sure seem to want to discuss It


Incorrect. Also, "it" shouldn't be capitalized.


> even though you don’t believe it.


I neither believe nor disbelieve it.


> Weird.


Your lack of intellectual capacity is weird. 
Unless you're a libtard, that is.


----------



## Orangecat

Delldude said:


> You're not going to cry now, are you?


Did he ever stop? Lulz.


----------



## Turtlesoup

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump is a narcissistic sociopath, not a murderer.
> 
> Putin is way worse than Trump.


He's a new yorker---they are all narcissistic as hell.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Incorrect. Also, "it" shouldn't be capitalized.
> 
> I neither believe nor disbelieve it.
> 
> Your lack of intellectual capacity is weird.
> Unless you're a libtard, that is.


So this is what you’re resorting to now. Pathetic.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> So this is what you’re resorting to now. Pathetic.


Not as pathetic as Joe's senility or your lack of education, son.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Not as pathetic as Joe's senility or your lack of education, son.


If you’re going to throw mindless insults around, at least try to be consistent.

_“I'm not guessing on the future, that's the domain of fools like yourself.”_

Other dude makes a guess about the future and you don’t have anything to say about it. I guess that makes you a partisan hack.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> If you’re going to throw mindless insults around, at least try to be consistent.
> 
> _“I'm not guessing on the future, that's the domain of fools like yourself.”_
> 
> Other dude makes a guess about the future and you don’t have anything to say about it. I guess that makes you a partisan hack.


So you respond in kind, with mindless insults.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> So you respond in kind, with mindless insults.


Insult based on his inconsistency. Looks like hypocrisy to me.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> If you’re going to throw mindless insults around, at least try to be consistent.
> 
> _“I'm not guessing on the future, that's the domain of fools like yourself.”_
> 
> Other dude makes a guess about the future and you don’t have anything to say about it. I guess that makes you a partisan hack.


You’re an idiot, kid. Unfortunately, you’re not an entertaining one. Supersize those fries, please.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> You’re an idiot, kid. Unfortunately, you’re not an entertaining one. Supersize those fries, please.


You can go ahead and address your hypocrisy now.  Don‘t run away from it this time you little bitch.


----------



## Stann

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


" Bigger " is a better target.


----------



## Stann

Litwin said:


> "We blew up our own ship" has to be the* worst public relations damage control ever.
> 
> *


Then why did they immediately bomb the plant in Kiev where the weapons that sank the ship were made.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> You can go ahead and address your hypocrisy now.  Don‘t run away from it this time you little bitch.


Aww, you're adorable when you're triggered. GFY, moron.


----------



## Stann

skews13 said:


> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.
> 
> Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia confirms Moskva flagship sunk in ‘a stormy sea’: report
> 
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense revealed on Thursday that the Moskva — the flagship of Vladimir Putin's Black Sea fleet — sunk while being towed to port for repairs.Ukrainians have claimed the ship was hit by two missiles.ABC News correspondent James Longman provided a rough translation of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship: Moskva sinks in Black Sea
> 
> 
> The warship sank while being towed a day after Ukraine claimed to have hit it with a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a bigger boat.


The truth was confirmed when Russia bombed the weapons plant in Kiev where the missiles were made. End of story. Or is it the beginning will the Ukraine be able to sink the entire fleet.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Aww, you're adorable when you're triggered. GFY, moron.


What’s the matter you little bitch?  Still can’t address your partisan hypocrisy?

We both know why you won’t address that now don’t we?  Run away, coward.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> You can go ahead and address your hypocrisy now.  Don‘t run away from it this time you little bitch.


You frustrated now?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> You frustrated now?


Not at all.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Not at all.



Ahh haa haa.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> What’s the matter you little bitch?  Still can’t address your partisan hypocrisy?
> We both know why you won’t address that now don’t we?  Run away, coward.


LOL. You're a one-trick-pony, XponentiallyClueless.
Get your GED completed and maybe, just maybe, you'll come up with something that's intellectually relevant.
Until then, you're just another bleating jackass shedding tears of frustration online.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> LOL. You're a one-trick-pony, XponentiallyClueless.
> Get your GED completed and maybe, just maybe, you'll come up with something that's intellectually relevant.
> Until then, you're just another bleating jackass shedding tears of frustration online.


I couldn’t help noticing that you STILL won‘t address your blatant hypocrisy.

This is the part where I keep calling you out for being a coward and you keep frantically tap-dancing away from addressing what I called you out on.

Dance for me you little bitch.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> I couldn’t help noticing that you STILL won‘t address your blatant hypocrisy.
> This is the part where I keep calling you out for being a coward and you keep frantically tap-dancing away from addressing what I called you out on.
> Dance for me you little bitch.


Look at the small mind being triggered^^^
Why do you want men to dance for you, incel?
How many days will it take for your butthurt to subside?
Lulz.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Look at the small mind being triggered^^^
> Why do you want men to dance for you, incel?
> How many days will it take for your butthurt to subside?
> Lulz.


I enjoy watching you squirm.  You‘re avoiding what I’m asking you and it isn’t fooling anyone.  You’ve been doing it and you will continue to do it. 

I own you, you little bitch.  Dance for me.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> I enjoy watching you squirm.  You‘re avoiding what I’m asking you and it isn’t fooling anyone.  You’ve been doing it and you will continue to do it.
> 
> I own you, you little bitch.  Dance for me.


Keep congratulating yourself with participation trophies, imbecile.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Keep congratulating yourself with participation trophies, imbecile.


Keep running away from answering you little bitch. It’s so rewarding watching you flail.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Keep running away from answering you little bitch. It’s so rewarding watching you flail.


Keep congratulating yourself with participation trophies, imbecile.
How many days will it take for your butthurt to subside?


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Keep running away from answering you little bitch. It’s so rewarding watching you flail.


At least you're not frustrated.


----------



## Orangecat

Delldude said:


> At least you're not frustrated.


There's a reason I call that buffoon "XponentiallyClueless".
You can always tell the low-self-esteem mental midgets by the way they
choose a "badass" name like XponentialChaos.
Ohhh, imagine chaos being exponential! Scary!
Lulz.


----------



## B. Kidd

Putin can thank U.S. Intel given to the Ukrainians for the sinking of the Moskva.


----------



## Esdraelon




----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> There's a reason I call that buffoon "XponentiallyClueless".
> You can always tell the low-self-esteem mental midgets by the way they
> choose a "badass" name like XponentialChaos.
> Ohhh, imagine chaos being exponential! Scary!
> Lulz.


C’mere you little bitch.  Why do you cower in fear when I ask you to address your blatant hypocrisy?

Your mindless “ur dumb“ insults aren’t landing here. It’s just you lashing out with baseless attacks. But what’s real is that I asked you to address your hypocrisy and you keep running away from answering. 

We both know why you keep running away. You’re dancing for me. I own you.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> At least you're not frustrated.


Stumping you guys isn’t frustrating. It’s pretty entertaining.


----------



## hadit

candycorn said:


> Yeah....nobody believes you.


I keep telling you those foil helmets you buy off the last page in your comic books don't give you mind reading powers.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Stumping you guys isn’t frustrating. It’s pretty entertaining.



Time for you to get a life?

Gets cookies off on obscure internet forum.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Time for you to get a life?
> 
> Gets cookies off on obscure internet forum.


I’m not the one following you around like a lost puppy.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not the one following you around like a lost puppy.


Sure looks like it, Fido.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Sure looks like it, Fido.


Reality disagrees with you.


----------



## skye

B. Kidd said:


> Putin can thank U.S. Intel given to the Ukrainians for the sinking of the Moskva.



That .... or Putin can thank another  NATO country....for giving information to  the Ukrainians helping them in the sinking of the Moskva.

Along those lines I'd say.


----------



## XponentialChaos

skye said:


> That .... or Putin can thank another  NATO country....for giving information to  the Ukrainians helping them in the sinking of the Moskva.
> 
> Along those lines I'd say.


Are you angry with NATO, comrade?


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> C’mere you little bitch.


Sorry, not interested in your faggotry.


----------



## Litwin

PICTURE of  Moscow Flagship Missile Cruiser ' Moskva' on fire ! source : *OSINTtechnical*

View attachment 632335





__





						Confirmed: Russian Flagship Missile Cruiser ' Moskva' Sunk
					

dont read moscow propaganda, Muscovites are mongols , they are lying always , just look at the pictures . not even close to 1000. Ukraine is XXI century Sparta and Mariupol might just be their own Thermopylae. Legends are being born and that's good   ....  Total and abusive Grand mal lie.    I...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## justoffal

skye said:


> ok....so
> 
> "a senior US defence official has said the US believes Russian guided-missile cruiser Moskva, which sank in the northern Black Sea this week, was hit by at least one Ukrainian anti-ship missile, as claimed by the Kyiv government...."
> 
> so the Kiev government was claiming that? hmmmmm you know? I can't  believe   if that is true  or not, sorry.


It was NATO....hiding behind the headline....Putin knows who did it...that's why he just moved his nuke launchers into position. 

Jo


----------



## justoffal

XponentialChaos said:


> Are you angry with NATO, comrade?



NATO is calling the shots in UKRAINE....they share responsibility for the tens of thousands of Ukranian civilian deaths. NATO wants Sevastopol and they couldn't give two shits how many dead ukrainians it will take for them to get it.


----------



## JGalt

Litwin said:


> WAS RUSSIAN WARSHIP SUNK BY AMERICAN HARPOONS? || 2022​


----------



## Litwin

JGalt said:


> View attachment 632340


----------



## Litwin

JGalt said:


> View attachment 632340


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Reality disagrees with you.


Awww.....poor baby.


----------



## Flash




----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Sorry, not interested in your faggotry.


You talk big but it has become apparent that you’re just a scared little bitch. Your baseless insults have no connection to reality and don’t bother me. Your cowardly refusal to address what I asked you, however, is entirely real. And we both know why. 

Dance for me you little bitch. I own you.


----------



## XponentialChaos

justoffal said:


> NATO is calling the shots in UKRAINE....they share responsibility for the tens of thousands of Ukranian civilian deaths. NATO wants Sevastopol and they couldn't give two shits how many dead ukrainians it will take for them to get it.


The guy responsible for the Ukrainian civilian deaths is Putin. Fuck him.


----------



## justoffal

XponentialChaos said:


> The guy responsible for the Ukrainian civilian deaths is Putin. Fuck him.


Sure...all heads of state who declare war bear that burden with no exceptions. They can have it....but for what was being asked prior to invasion it is inexcusable that The Ukranian citizens should have been placed squarely in Hell. It was not necessary to the future of the nation but it was necessary to NATO'S ambitions.  Why the hell do we pay them anything....since WW2 all they do is Start wars not respond to them.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> You talk big but it has become apparent that you’re just a scared little bitch. Your baseless insults have no connection to reality and don’t bother me. Your cowardly refusal to address what I asked you, however, is entirely real. And we both know why.
> 
> Dance for me you little bitch. I own you.



Issues there, Dude?







Sound frustrated.......


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> You talk big but it has become apparent that you’re just a scared little bitch. Your baseless insults have no connection to reality and don’t bother me. Your cowardly refusal to address what I asked you, however, is entirely real. And we both know why.


What's this, day 4 of your fragile ego striking out?


> Dance for me you little bitch. I own you.


Still not interested in your faggotry, boy. Lulz.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> What's this, day 4 of your fragile ego striking out?
> 
> Still not interested in your faggotry, boy. Lulz.


How long do you intend to talk big while failing to address your hypocrisy?  Because we both know that’s exactly what’s happening here. 

Believe me, I have absolutely no problem watching you continue to tap-dance all around to avoid answering that one.

Keep dancing for me you little bitch.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Issues there, Dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound frustrated.......


The lost puppy continues to follow me around.


----------



## XponentialChaos

justoffal said:


> Sure...all heads of state who declare war bear that burden with no exceptions. They can have it....but for what was being asked prior to invasion it is inexcusable that The Ukranian citizens should have been placed squarely in Hell. It was not necessary to the future of the nation but it was necessary to NATO'S ambitions.  Why the hell do we pay them anything....since WW2 all they do is Start wars not respond to them.


Ukraine was minding their own business and asshole Putin came along and invaded them. Fuck Putin. This is on him.


----------



## justoffal

XponentialChaos said:


> Ukraine was minding their own business and asshole Putin came along and invaded them. Fuck Putin. This is on him.


Ukraine is a NATO proxy state and NATO absolutely has not been minding its own business. The Ukranian people.... different story. They did not deserve this. Zalensky needs to think about his people not the ambitions of the EU bankers. This is no defence for the slaughter of civilians....but it should never have happened.


----------



## XponentialChaos

justoffal said:


> Ukraine is a NATO proxy state and NATO absolutely has not been minding its own business. The Ukranian people.... different story. They did not deserve this. Zalensky needs to think about his people not the ambitions of the EU bankers. This is no defence for the slaughter of civilians....but it should never have happened.


NATO didn't needlessly invade Ukraine.  Russia did. 

Fuck Russia.  Fuck Putin.


----------



## justoffal

XponentialChaos said:


> NATO didn't needlessly invade Ukraine.  Russia did.
> 
> Fuck Russia.  Fuck Putin.


I agree that it was needless.

Jo


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Keep dancing for me you little bitch.


Still not interested in your faggotry.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Still not interested in your faggotry.


And the dancing continues. You repeat the same lame insults and yet you STILL won’t answer what I said about your partisan hypocrisy.

The delicate little bitch continues to prance away from answering what I asked him. We both know it.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> And the dancing continues.


Still not interested in your faggotry.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Still not interested in your faggotry.


Uh oh. The little bitch is stuck on stupid and can’t think of anything new to say.

Hmmm, in what other creative ways will he bitch out of answering what I asked him? Let’s watch and find out.

Go ahead you little bitch. Let’s see how you continue to avoid answering what I called you out on.  Go on.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Uh oh. The little bitch is stuck on stupid and can’t think of anything new to say.
> 
> Hmmm, in what other creative ways will he bitch out of answering what I asked him? Let’s watch and find out.
> 
> Go ahead you little bitch. Let’s see how you continue to avoid answering what I called you out on.  Go on.


Still not interested. Funny that you keep posting walls of text, but accuse me of dancing. What a fool you are.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Still not interested. Funny that you keep posting walls of text, but accuse me of dancing. What a fool you are.


Still not interested in answering what I called you out on?  Yea, we know. The delicate little bitch continues to dance away from answering what I asked him.

You think I’m going to let that slide?  We both know why you’re desperately trying to weasel out of answering and I just love reminding you of it. I own you. You’re my bitch.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Still not interested in answering what I called you out on?  Yea, we know. The delicate little bitch continues to dance away from answering what I asked him.
> 
> You think I’m going to let that slide?  We both know why you’re desperately trying to weasel out of answering and I just love reminding you of it. I own you. You’re my bitch.


Let’s go over what has you so triggered, little man:
Days ago, you said I made a prediction. I corrected your dumb ass and said I’d leave making predictions up to fools like you. From that point, your micro-penis fragile ego has been freaking out like a spurned teenage girl who got stood up on prom night. You obviously have some deep seated insecurities. Not my problem, tbh. Also not interested in your faggy requests to dance. Man up and grow a spine, junior. The whiny bitch routine you’re employing is only making you look more unhinged by the post.
Oh, and stop winking at me after every post. If you’re having problems with your boyfriend, work things out on that front. I’m really not interested in homosexuals.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Let’s go over what has you so triggered, little man:
> Days ago, you said I made a prediction. I corrected your dumb ass and said I’d leave making predictions up to fools like you. From that point, your micro-penis fragile ego has been freaking out like a spurned teenage girl who got stood up on prom night. You obviously have some deep seated insecurities. Not my problem, tbh. Also not interested in your faggy requests to dance. Man up and grow a spine, junior. The whiny bitch routine you’re employing is only making you look more unhinged by the post.
> Oh, and stop winking at me after every post. If you’re having problems with your boyfriend, work things out on that front. I’m really not interested in homosexuals.


Someone is triggered lol.

Let me help you out here. You said the following: _”I’m not guessing on the future, that's the domain of fools like yourself.”_

I’m simply asking why you won’t call out for your fellow conservatives when they guess about the future. It’s quite simple.   And yet you go into a tap-dancing frenzy trying desperately to avoid answering.

You can go ahead and answer that this time you little bitch. Who are we kidding?  We both know you won’t. You’re going to keep avoiding the question like the good little bitch you are.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


>


Stop winking at me, I told you I’m not interested in your faggotry. Look over our posts. Mine are being thanked. Yours? Not so much. You lose, chump.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Stop winking at me, I told you I’m not interested in your faggotry. Look over our posts. Mine are being thanked. Yours? Not so much. You lose, chump.


You think you win by running away from my question like a coward? I even clarified it for you and you’re STILL running from it. Lmao.

You lost this argument and we both know it. I own you.  You’re my little bitch.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> You think you win by running away from my question like a coward? I even clarified it for you and you’re STILL running from it. Lmao.
> 
> You lost this argument and we both know it. I own you.  You’re my little bitch.


You seem to think I’m obligated to answer your questions. That only bolsters your reputation as a delusional fool, tbh.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> You seem to think I’m obligated to answer your questions. That only bolsters your reputation as a delusional fool, tbh.


I didn’t say that you’re obligated to answer it. I said that you won’t answer it because you‘re a scared little bitch.

You can try to play little word games all you like, but you and I both know that’s exactly why you’re running away from it.

You little bitch, you.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> I didn’t say that you’re obligated to answer it. I said that you won’t answer it because you‘re a scared little bitch.
> 
> You can try to play little word games all you like, but you and I both know that’s exactly why you’re running away from it.
> 
> You little bitch, you.


Damn, you just keep making more of a fool of yourself, kid.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Damn, you just keep making more of a fool of yourself, kid.


Little bitch, I’m not the one frantically trying to avoid what you say. Lmao.

I stumped you. You can’t answer for your partisan hypocrisy. We both know it.  You lost a long time ago and I have absolutely no problem reminding you of what you’re too terrified to answer.  

You’re trying to salvage your dignity by replying with lame insults, but we both know that I own you. You’re my little bitch.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Little bitch, I’m not the one frantically trying to avoid what you say. Lmao.
> 
> I stumped you. You can’t answer for your partisan hypocrisy. We both know it.  You lost a long time ago and I have absolutely no problem reminding you of what you’re too terrified to answer.
> 
> You’re trying to salvage your dignity by replying with lame insults, but we both know that I own you. You’re my little bitch.


Aww, poor triggered child doesn't get his way and throws a 4 day temper tantrum.
You really are a fucking imbecile.


> You’re my little bitch.


Again, still not interested in your faggotry.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Aww, poor triggered child doesn't get his way and throws a 4 day temper tantrum.
> You really are a fucking imbecile.
> 
> Again, still not interested in your faggotry.


You’ve been desperately avoiding the same question for four days now?  That’s hilariously pathetic. Lmao!

Believe me when I say that I don’t mind how long you keep avoiding it. I love it that you’ve been avoiding this because your delicate ego can’t handle it.  I love that it makes you this uncomfortable lol. 

You can answer it any time now but we both know you won’t. Because you’re a little bitch and I own you.


----------



## woodwork201

In the 70's, the Moskva was a helicopter carrier.  I was pretty expert on the Soviet Navy at the time and the Moskva was among my favorites.  I built several of the Revell models of the Moskva.  I see now that they also had models of the new Moskfa cruiser but have quit making them since the war in Ukraine.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> You’ve been desperately avoiding the same question for four days now?  That’s hilariously pathetic. Lmao!
> 
> Believe me when I say that I don’t mind how long you keep avoiding it. I love it that you’ve been avoiding this because your delicate ego can’t handle it.  I love that it makes you this uncomfortable lol.
> 
> You can answer it any time now but we both know you won’t. Because you’re a little bitch and I own you.


You're an imbecile, XponentiallyClueless.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> You're an imbecile, XponentiallyClueless.


You’re still avoiding the big scary question, little bitch.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re still avoiding the big scary question, little bitch.


You're still an imbecile, XponentiallyClueless.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> You're still an imbecile, XponentiallyClueless.


You still haven’t figured out that your baseless insults don’t bother me.

“You’re dumb”, “you’re gay”, ”you’re uneducated”. All just mindless attacks that have no connection to reality from a simple-minded person.  

The only attack that actually _is_ real is that you really are too much of a coward to answer what I called you out on. You and I both know it.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> You still haven’t figured out that your baseless insults don’t bother me.
> 
> “You’re dumb”, “you’re gay”, ”you’re uneducated”. All just mindless attacks that have no connection to reality from a simple-minded person.
> 
> The only attack that actually _is_ real is that you really are too much of a coward to answer what I called you out on. You and I both know it.


I'm just seeing how long you're going to remain upset that I won't answer this question you keep bleating on about. 
You can't seem to handle that bit of reality, so you've made a fool of yourself for days now, impotently wishing an adult man was your bitch.
I don't want anything from you, imbecile.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> I'm just seeing how long you're going to remain upset that I won't answer this question you keep bleating on about.
> You can't seem to handle that bit of reality, so you've made a fool of yourself for days now, impotently wishing an adult man was your bitch.
> I don't want anything from you, imbecile.


I’m happy to make fun of you for as long as you’re too much of a coward to answer it.

What a terrified little bitch you are. I love it.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> You think you win by running away from my question like a coward? I even clarified it for you and you’re STILL running from it. Lmao.
> 
> You lost this argument and we both know it. I own you.  You’re my little bitch.


Dude, you look like a real man.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Dude, you look like a real man.


You look like a lost puppy still following me around.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> You look like a lost puppy still following me around.


It's free entertainment. 
Millennial gone wild.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> It's free entertainment.
> Millennial gone wild.


Enjoy the show. I know I am.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Enjoy the show. I know I am.


Dude, you're the star.....on your way to an Emmy.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m happy to make fun of you for as long as you’re too much of a coward to answer it.
> What a terrified little bitch you are. I love it.


Person A asks person B a question.
Person B refuses to answer.
Person A spends days harassing person B because person B just won't answer.

Which one is the bitch?
Lulz.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Person A asks person B a question.
> Person B refuses to answer.
> Person A spends days harassing person B because person B just won't answer.
> 
> Which one is the bitch?
> Lulz.


- Person B flings a mindless partisan attack against Person A.

- Person A calls out Person B on his obvious hypocrisy.

Person B, knowing that he has been exposed as a partisan hack, ignores the question hoping that Person A doesn’t notice.

Person A notices Person B’s insecurity in refusing to answer and continues to call him out on it.

Person B, now knowing that Person A owns him, tries desperately to salvage his dignity.  

Person A notices Person B flailing and finds it incredibly amusing. 

Person B sounds like a little bitch to me.


----------



## Orangecat

XponentialChaos said:


> Person B sounds like a little bitch to me.


Sorry, kid, you're the bitch in this equation.
You can't get your way and have been literally bitching about it for days.
Winking emojis and projection won't change that fact.
Own it.


----------



## Delldude

Person C says give it a break already.


----------



## Orangecat

Delldude said:


> Person C says give it a break already.


Thanks for the voice of reason. Clueless can continue on his own.


----------



## Flash




----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Sorry, kid, you're the bitch in this equation.
> You can't get your way and have been literally bitching about it for days.
> Winking emojis and projection won't change that fact.
> Own it.


It’s not about getting my way.

You damn well know that you’re running away from this question because I stumped your stupid ass. I called you out on your partisan hypocrisy and you have no answer for it. You’re a coward and we both know exactly why you’re running away from it.

You lost this argument a LONG time ago. I own you now.  You’re my little bitch.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Orangecat said:


> Thanks for the voice of reason. Clueless can continue on his own.


Smart move on your part. You’ve embarrassed yourself plenty and it was only getting worse.

Don’t forget that I stumped you and you’re my little bitch. I know I won’t.


----------



## Ringo

The head of NASA called on the world to abandon the testing of anti-satellite weapons
Vice President of the United States Kamala Harris said on April 18 that the United States undertakes not to conduct such tests, calls on other countries to join and establish this as a new norm of responsible behavior in space.
There is only one conclusion to be drawn from this - the United States is losing the race in this area.


----------



## Litwin

JGalt said:


> View attachment 632340


----------



## Delldude

Ringo said:


> The head of NASA called on the world to abandon the testing of anti-satellite weapons
> Vice President of the United States Kamala Harris said on April 18 that the United States undertakes not to conduct such tests, calls on other countries to join and establish this as a new norm of responsible behavior in space.
> There is only one conclusion to be drawn from this - the United States is losing the race in this area.


Or surrendering.


----------



## Ringo

Eat each other, you bastards.








						If Germany won’t stop buying Russian gas, it should face sanctions too
					

Anyone buying German goods right now is effectively funding Putin’s war




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Delldude

Ringo said:


> Eat each other, you bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Germany won’t stop buying Russian gas, it should face sanctions too
> 
> 
> Anyone buying German goods right now is effectively funding Putin’s war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk


Heard Europe to embargo all Russian oil right after the France runoff.


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> View attachment 630677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the Russian Flagship explode?
> 
> 
> Their version of the British Neptune ?
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Litwin

THE LAST *CONTACT (AUDIO RECORDING )  *WITH THIS SHIP


----------



## Litwin




----------

